# Halloween Scavenger Witch Hunt



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Every year we plan a Halloween party & game, this year it is a Halloween Scavenger Witch Hunt, my problem is I have a few guest (my brothers, not little brothers 30&40 yr olds) that like to cheat and destroy clues for others. We can’t keep an eye on everyone so any ideas to stop this (other than not inviting them! lol) would be great.

When guests arrive they will each be given a rule sheet and will be shown the first scavenger hunt clue. This clue is a letter (see below) that explains the story line. The story goes that there was once a witch on this land (our home, we have 5 acres to work with) and that her spirit is trapped here. She was once known to leave terror in her wake by casting humorous curses on others just for her own entertainment. Now she’s up to her old tricks, this time as a ghost! Someone must put a stop to this madness, but trying may lead to guests getting cursed themselves.
After the introductions guests divide into teams, are given an allotment of money for the game, and go off to search for the rest of the scavenger hunt clues that will help them figure out how to banish the witch from the world forever.

• Search for scavenger hunt clues to solve the mystery 
• Get to do some fun and funny acting as they fall victim to hilarious “curses” 
• Search for spells and the magic ingredients to break curses that their teammates are under. 
• Use game money to buy, bribe, and borrow clues, spells, and potions from the other team.

Clue 1

Welcome~
The stakes are high if you dare play my little game. I love games. Back when I was alive I would horrify the countryside with my wicked brand of fun and games. Then I was defeated by that fuddy-duddy wizard Professor Oxmose. I hate that guy. He put an end to my reign of terror and now I have been cursed to live as a ghost spirit here for eternity. Occasionally, I still get to have my fun when some curious passerby’s stumble onto my haunting ground. Once you have stepped upon this ground you are forever trapped here for my entertainment, unless you can beat my game,, but that never happens. How do you beat my game you ask? It is simple all you have to do is call out my name three times. It would be Impossible, but that party pooper Oxmose hid clues to my name all over the grounds. You would think that makes it easy… you would be foolish to think so. I was not able to destroy his clues, but I was able to make searching for them a bit more fun….fun for me that is. So I will warn you that I have hidden a few of my favorite curses amongst the clues. You may come across one or two and my fun will begin. Oxmose did manage to hide spells to reverse these curses and the magical ingredients you will need to complete the spells. So I suppose you have a chance to beat me, but to do so will take brains and courage. Do you think you dare? Just in case this all sounds too simple to you, there is one more thing… I love discourse so seeing too much teamwork turns my stomach. I refuse to play by such civil rules. You will be divided teams to make this a real competition. The first team to figure out what all the clues mean and call out my true witch name three times wins the game. be warned; if you from some miracle do solve the clues you must first break all the curses on your team before calling out my name or they will have to live with the curse FOREVER! Have fun my little pawns.
Your Wickedly,
Wouldn’t You Like to Know


----------



## dixiemama (Sep 28, 2010)

This is great! Gave me lots of ideas that will work well with my Fairtales, Fables and Folklore theme this year! Hope you don't mind me stealing the concept!

Thanks!
Happy Planning, 

Dixiemama


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Not at all, if you think of any other ideas that would work with mine, please feel free to share


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Its simple - invite your bros (or tell them the time) after scavenger party is over! If it starts at 6, tell them 7pm. LOL Or, you have to post a "guard" with each of them to go where they go so they dont cheat!
Not sure if you need clues for your hunt here are some of mine: (some borrowed,some made up):http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/113482-scary-tales-scavenger-hunt.html


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks matrix I maybe able to use some of those clues. I love your pinterest page, I will be repining some of your ideas.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

If they're such pranksters maybe u can use that to your benefit. Instead of having them participate in the hunt, have them b a scare or distraction along the way. This way they're having a great time and your guests still have a blast in spite of them.

I also do an emergency clue/answer text with my hunts. Each team knows if they can't find a clue/answer they can text me but the penelty is 5-10 minutes (depending on how hard the hunt is)...They text me their last location or their clue, I set a timer on my phone and when the timer goes off I text them back. (we do ours in groups so we don't have but 5-6 groups running around at one time, this helps when the texts start coming in).


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Pumpkinpie - you gave me a idea ! I got a rock- just give your bros a different set of clues but dont hide anything...they will be looking for hours as others are finding everything. That'l teach em!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Lmao!!!! That's awesome!!!!


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

HaHaHa -love it Pumpkinpie & Matrix, I'm soooo doing it


----------

